# Rollie polys/doodle bugs



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

Or just recently there is a ingestation of these doodle bugs in the chicken coop. New to this house and never seen this before what can I do. The bugs are everywhere.I also have a couple of flys to


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

They eat rotten stuff and like damp places. Is your coop dry and fairly clean?


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

Its clean but its been raining here like crazy what can I do


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think they're hurting anything. Roly polies just eat rotten stuff, they don't bite or sting. If you want them gone anyways, do a full cleaning in the coop and put new bedding in. Try pine shavings rather than hay, if you're using hay.


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you. If there not hurting the chickens then i'm fine.I just never had a coop on the ground.


----------

